# Dell 1450 USB Wireless and Upgt.



## zspider (Jul 10, 2013)

Good evening,

I am presently trying to use an old piece of hardware for wireless support on FreeBSD. It is an old Dell 1450 USB wireless adapter with a Prism chipset, I found the man page for upgt(), installed the firmware and the device is recognized. However upon attempting to get the device to associate with the access point, I see 
	
	



```
upgt0: upgt_set_chan: out of buffers
```
 messages filling up the output of the `dmesg` command.

Does anyone know what that's about?


----------

